# TILF Confessions



## whiteskunk (Mar 5, 2009)

First-TILF is Teachers I"d Like to F--- (anime teacher characters of course).

I admit if "Ms. Mitsuka" (DearS) or "Ms. Yukari" (Azumanga Daioh) were real, I'd bang'em.

Anyone else?


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 5, 2009)

There was this one teacher I had in college that looked hot, even though she was over 50 (She really didn't look all that bad). I mean, if I was her age I wouldn't mind, you know...

But she's married anyways. 

And there was this other teacher I had in high school, in her 20's or 30's, and also married. 

Anime teachers? No.


----------



## Takun (Mar 5, 2009)

My parents are teachers....

...you sick fucks.  Î£=(


----------



## Klace (Mar 5, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> My parents are teachers....
> 
> ...you sick fucks.  Î£=(



Sigma used in a face? That's new.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 5, 2009)

Fictional TILFs?

Raven Hunt, duh.

You know, someone really ought to make a male "hawt professor" counterpart to the profusion of female TILFs in the fandom... just saying.

EDIT: Oh, ANIME.

Fuck that shit.  My brain generally skips right over that word as if it wasn't there.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 5, 2009)

Takumi_L said:


> My parents are teachers....
> 
> ...you sick fucks.  Î£=(




Now, did you read the entire post topic? Teachers in anime series.


----------



## Takun (Mar 5, 2009)

It was tl;dr.

summary plz.


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 5, 2009)

Anime teachers such as the linked image below (Mitsuka sensei)

http://yukatakeuchifan.bakunyuu.com

http://yukatakeuchifan.bakunyuu.com/Mitsuka/Mitsuka07.jpg


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 6, 2009)

Why anime only? Did you only have ugly teachers?


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 6, 2009)

Panzermanathod said:


> Why anime only? Did you only have ugly teachers?



Why only anime? Well it's an easy one to do (lots of anime series have teachers/sensei). And no, there were a few nice looking teachers at my school(s).

This is just a fantasy type thread meant just for fun.


----------



## Panzermanathod (Mar 6, 2009)

Not easy for me. Granted, there's been only one character I've *ever* seen in any anime I would want to have sex with. Aside from that I, I have no AnythingILF as far as anime are concerned.


----------

